# Wanted: Sports Trader



## betleaders (Sep 16, 2011)

We are an investment firm looking for experienced and professional sports traders with proven experience and positive results in their field to undertake management roles over a considerable wallet of investors.

Requirements:
Strong knowledge in the sports markets.
Knowledge of Excel
Experience in sports betting and odds
Fluent in the English language
Strong sense of responsibility and self-motivation
Schedule flexibility

If you’re interested please contact us:
Telephone:  +351 244872212
Email: betleaders@gmail.com
skype: betleaders
Info on the company: We are a company that has been working in the sports betting market for a few years and have a considerable wallet of investors. We have been mostly gathering new investors through a mouth-to-mouth contact system however we have since then decided to expand to the more favorable online market. This is the main reason for needing to expand our sports traders ranks. Interested traders please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------

